# Tooth grinding, I can't tell the difference.



## freeman45 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hello folks, I havea 7 year old lop that started to grind her teeth as she sits or lays down, i've read that grinding can be a sign of pain or comfort and was wondering if my rabbit was in any pain....


It's not too loud but I can hear it from 5 feet away, and her head sometimes bobs when she is doing it. 


I felt around her head for any signs of pain and there doesn't seem to be anything major, but she has had a big lump under her ear (cyst?) for a few months now. 



What is the easiest way to tell the difference between the two grinding noises?


----------



## MikeScone (Nov 19, 2010)

Tooth grinding can also be a sign of pleasure and contentment - it's called tooth purring. You have to look at all of the rabbit's body language to see which sort they're doing, but the difference is really obvious once you've seen and heard both kinds. 

When Scone was ill you could hear the grinding across the room and his body language just screamed "I hurt". He'd be hunched up and absorbed, and didn't respond normally to petting. When he was tooth purring he'd be stretched out and relaxed, and he'd pancake even more as I petted him.


----------



## bunnyluv96 (Nov 19, 2010)

Is your bun eating and drinking normally? Seems to me if the bun was in pain they would not eat/drink as much. Might try posting in the Infirmary section too?


----------



## freeman45 (Nov 20, 2010)

*bunnyluv96 wrote: *


> Is your bun eating and drinking normally? Seems to me if the bun was in pain they would not eat/drink as much. Might try posting in the Infirmary section too?






She is eating and drinkingjust fine, she comes running for a rub everytime I put my hand down... 



I've only heard one type of grinding from her so I really dont know which it is, it is kinda loud, but then again, she isn't hunched up with her ears in an awkward position so I really dont know.



Maybe i'll take a vid of it next time to show you guys what I mean, haha


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah a video might help us tell what's going on. My buns only tooth grind when I pet them and they're feeling like all their bunny needs are being met. The only bun who's ever done it out of displeasure is Penny, when I've held her too long and she is feeling scared. But it is distinctly different sounding. At least with her, the bad grinding sound is louder and "crunchier". The happy one is sorta less pronounced and "smoother" sounding.


----------



## golfdiva (Nov 20, 2010)

The happy, purring kind is very rapid and more quiet than the grinding. (Although the volume depends on the rabbit.) It will sound almost like a cat purring or someone whose teeth are chattering because of the cold.

The hurt grinding kind is much slower and louder. It sounds like a person grinding her/his teeth.

To make it more confusing, Hershey will purr, then grind a little then go back to purring, all within a few seconds! LOL!

Hope this helps.


----------

